# Mack Super Snow x Blazing Blizzard



## vic13 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi

Have been reading up on my genetics and learning a bit, but this one has got me stumped.

I'm picking up my BB in a few weeks and hoping to pick up a MSS at the same time BUT before I do I'd like to know what babies I'm likely to produce from this pairing (aside from baby leopard geckos :lol2

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Vic.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

100% Mack Snow het for Albino and Blizzard.


----------



## vic13 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> 100% Mack Snow het for Albino and Blizzard.


Thanks. If I then breed back (can I do that??) will I get some blizzards, some tremper albinos and some MSS??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you breed any baby to the Super Snow you can get 50% Mack Snows, 50% Super Snows (all possible carriers of albino and blizzard.)

If you breed any baby to the Blazing Blizzard, you have a chance of getting albinos (3/16), blizzards (3/16) and Blazing Blizzards (1/16).

If you breed babies to each other, you could get Albinos, Blizzards, Mack Snows, Albino Mack Snows, Blizzard Mack Snows, Super Snows, Blazing Blizzards, Albino Super Snows, Blizzard Super Snows or Blazing Blizzard Super Snows.


----------



## vic13 (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my word! I'd have never have worked that one out! 

Thanks so much for your help.

:cheers:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Go with the offspring x offspring here's your goal :no1:mint looking leo.
BLAZING BLIZZARD MACK SUPER SNOW.
Tremper Albino Mack Super Snow Leopard Gecko (Hatchling)
Tremper Blazing Blizzard Mack Super Snow Leopard Gecko (Portrait)


----------

